# What can you tell me about the Husqvarna 261?



## mattinky (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought a Husky 261 today, piston is scored but it's well worth fixing. I don't really know much about this model and I'm looking for some info on it. It looks very similar to the 262 to me, what other saws are in the same family as the 261? What other piston/cylinders will work on it? Any info appreciated!


----------



## TK (Jun 27, 2012)

The 262 is the best option for that saw. But if your cylinder is fine then I'd stick with replacing just the piston rather than trying to go a different route.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 27, 2012)

I jumped on good old Google (searched for *husqvarna 261 specs*) and found this: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/102410.htm 
and this: http://www.jonsered.ws/261.pdf

Did you check Bailey's?


----------



## mattinky (Jun 27, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> I jumped on good old Google (searched for *husqvarna 261 specs*) and found this: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/102410.htm
> and this: http://www.jonsered.ws/261.pdf
> 
> Did you check Bailey's?



No, I haven't checked yet, was just trying to find out what I can on this model first. I still need to tear it down and see if I can salvage the cylinder and figure out why it seized. Thanks much for the link - lots of good info there!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 27, 2012)

The cylinder is the same on the 262xp and the 261.

Actually, the 261 is a seriously down-powered EPA version of the 262xp, and was made for a short time in the late 1990s, and sold only in the US, as far as I know. 
The main differences are the "dished" piston and the much more restricted muffler of the 261. The clutch is also different - weaker on the 261.

That saw family consisted of the 154se, 254, 262xp, 254xp, 257 and 261, in order of introduction. By far the longest lasting model was the 262xp, made from 1989 to the late 2000s.


----------



## cheeves (Jun 27, 2012)

mattinky said:


> No, I haven't checked yet, was just trying to find out what I can on this model first. I still need to tear it down and see if I can salvage the cylinder and figure out why it seized. Thanks much for the link - lots of good info there!



I converted a 261 to a 262 with very little trouble and expense!! The saw is now IMHO the best firewood saw ever made!! If you don't convert it to a 262 you'll regret it for the rest of your natural life!!


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 27, 2012)

all it needs is a 262 meteor piston and a muffler mod and you have the same power as a 262XP. The clutch is a non issue really. The 261 clutch works just fine even on a ported saw.


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 27, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> all it needs is a 262 meteor piston and a muffler mod and you have the same power as a 262XP. The clutch is a non issue really. The 261 clutch works just fine even on a ported saw.



Yep what they all said ...if you can clean up the cyl then all you need is a new Meteor..Site sponsor Northwoods Saw (Top of Page) has the best price and very fast and reasonable shipping. Good luck...you'll be happy with that saw.....


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 27, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> all it needs is a 262 meteor piston and a muffler mod and you have the same power as a 262XP. The clutch is a non issue really. The 261 clutch works just fine even on a ported saw.





Cantdog said:


> Yep what they all said ...if you can clean up the cyl then all you need is a new Meteor..Site sponsor Northwoods Saw (Top of Page) has the best price and very fast and reasonable shipping. Good luck...you'll be happy with that saw.....



Just make dang sure the piston is Meteor, and not some China junk - and don't forget the muffler!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 27, 2012)

Congratulations Matt!!!

You are gonna LOVE that saw!
Stick a 20" and a loop of LGX and it will be a firewood monster!


Mike


----------



## mattinky (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow! I'm so glad I asked about the saw instead of just buying a 261 piston and putting in it. I'm definitely going to go the 262 route! I'd be interested in knowing exactly how you guys that have made the switch from 261 to 262 modded your mufflers. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 28, 2012)

mattinky said:


> wow! I'm so glad i asked about the saw instead of just buying a 261 piston and putting in it. I'm definitely going to go the 262 route! I'd be interested in knowing exactly how you guys that have made the switch from 261 to 262 modded your mufflers. Thanks for all the great info!



Here's one way...LOL!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> congratulations matt!!!
> 
> You are gonna love that saw!
> Stick a 20" and a loop of lgx and it will be a firewood monster!
> ...



lpx.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 28, 2012)

mattinky said:


> Wow! I'm so glad I asked about the saw instead of just buying a 261 piston and putting in it. I'm definitely going to go the 262 route! I'd be interested in knowing exactly how you guys that have made the switch from 261 to 262 modded your mufflers. Thanks for all the great info!



On my muffler I carefully cut off the stock deflector then ground out the stock opening larger. Then I brazed the deflector back on. It looks totally stock that way. On the 261 muffler, it's tempting to just open the front plate but there is a baffle inside there so it doesn't really work that well. You really need an opening coming from the back half of the muffler. You could also grind off the stock deflector, grind out the opening and then use one of the screw on deflectors that attach with self tapping screws. You can run a spark screen that way as well if you need one for your area


----------



## echotech (Mar 26, 2013)

i just ran into one of these in a pawn shop the cylinder is screwed would it worth the 80 bucks there asking for it and do the 262 swap??


----------



## nmurph (Mar 26, 2013)

How do you know the cylinder is toast? Have you had it off? 

I would try to get it for $50 and either salvage the current cylinder and use a Meteor piston or install an aftermarket kit, or look around and find a used 261/262 cylinder and install a 262 piston.

They are a great saw that will make you smile when it is finished.


----------



## nmorton (Mar 26, 2013)

If the rest of the saw is in good shape, it would be WELL worth it. You can get a 262 Meteor piston with caber ring from Baileys for $45.00. If you get lucky and the cylinder is good, like nmurph questioned, then you have gone from WELL worth it all the way up to DANG WELL worth it. If the cylinder is shot i would hunt for a used oem one. I have bought them in the past for around $65-$75. As far as i know Meteor does not make a cylinder for the 261, 262, only the piston.


----------



## richard t (Mar 26, 2013)

Cantdog said:


> Here's one way...LOL!!!!





And here's the wrong way :msp_scared:


View attachment 286928


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 26, 2013)

Short answer is yes.....but of course it would depend on the general condition besides a toasted top end.....I'd offer $50......very few folks really know what that saw could be....hard for them to get long $$$$ for a saw that doesn't run....


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

Cantdog said:


> Short answer is yes.....but of course it would depend on the general condition besides a toasted top end.....I'd offer $50......very few folks really know what that saw could be....hard for them to get long $$$$ for a saw that doesn't run....



If the saw was easy on the eye's but fried I'd offer $75ish but that's being kind. I've only given that much for 1 fried saw (2171)


----------



## ncfarmboy (Mar 27, 2013)

The gas tank/handle is worth $50 or more on Feebay. I'd spring for it just for parts for my 5 261/262 conversions. I'm down to 5 people just keep wanting one after they run one. Can't add anything it's been said.
Shep


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 27, 2013)

Cantdog said:


> Yep what they all said ...if you can clean up the cyl then all you need is a new Meteor..Site sponsor Northwoods Saw (Top of Page) has the best price and very fast and reasonable shipping. Good luck...you'll be happy with that saw.....



Northwood is no longer a sponsor.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 27, 2013)

echotech said:


> i just ran into one of these in a pawn shop the cylinder is screwed would it worth the 80 bucks there asking for it and do the 262 swap??



If the saw is complete and not broken up, I will give you 100.00 for it shipped to Pa, site unseen.

Later
Dan


----------

